# cleaning /var/tmp on boot



## minimike (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi there,

is there something what I could write in /etc/rc.conf to clean up /var/tmp on each boot? I've tried it with 

```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
cleanvar_enable="YES"
```
And on /tmp it works fine. But /var/tmp is still full with hundrets of little files.
My System is a Laptop with the focus about desktop usage.

cheers
Darko


----------



## Beastie (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think there's an option for /var/tmp only. You could simply symlink /var/tmp to /tmp and clear the latter like you're doing right now.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 19, 2011)

@minimike

That is the difference between /tmp and /var/tmp, the first one is meant to be cleared upon reboots, the second one is not, but You may also create the symlink as my previous speaker said, or add /bin/rm -r -f /var/tmp/* to the /etc/rc.local file.


----------

